# Vacuum Brush for a Havanes?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have a brush for your vacuum that really works on the Havanese? Or have a dog vacuum that works? I would love a wet vac one, but will settle for one to attach to my vacuum cleaner. Galen is my shedder, her hair is everywhere. My CC brushes get most of it but you still see it floating in the air when the Sunshine comes through the windows.

I've looked on line but the reviews are not so good. My Electrolux gets what is in the house, I want a vacuum brush to use on the dogs
__________________


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought Havs didn't shed? Kodi only seems to lose a tiny amount, which is removed with his daily combing. Now, our long-haired white cat is a 'nuther thing entirely!:laugh:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> I thought Havs didn't shed? Kodi only seems to lose a tiny amount, which is removed with his daily combing. Now, our long-haired white cat is a 'nuther thing entirely!:laugh:


My guys hardly shed at all when they were pups too! I used to get a tiny bit of hair barely the size of a cottonball when I brushed them. Not the same story now thay they are grown! I vacuum much more often now and Sandi, I get those hairs you can see in the sunbeam too and sometimes little tumbleweed drifts headed toward the refridgerator. (I like to catch them with the vacuum hose and suck them up!) I like my vacuum. It's a Kenmore. I think it's this one http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02035923000P I call it The Slavedriver because the light shows red until you get the area clean and then will show green.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> I thought Havs didn't shed? Kodi only seems to lose a tiny amount, which is removed with his daily combing. Now, our long-haired white cat is a 'nuther thing entirely!:laugh:


I'm not at all sure where the non shedding myth came from, unless it means, "Non Shedding as puppies or as bad as some other breeds". When we refer to blowing coat, they are shedding, that is what causes the mats.

I never have the hair tumbleweeds like I did with our Australian Shepherd. But if there is hair in your brush, they are shedding. Galen sheds so much more than Smarty. Their beds are covered with Galen's hair, between the cushions on the sofa was bad when I removed them for cleaning.

Galen could be blowing coat and it is coming out rather than becoming mats. That would be a good thing. I would love to have some form of attachment to my vacuum that would allow brushing and cleanup in one operation.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

No shedding at all with Hobbes I use a dyson for around the house and the new hoover cordless for upstairs.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*My Electrolux gets what is in the house, I want a vacuum brush to use on the dogs*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Flobee??? Kidding, I didn't even know there was something like that available.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think the non-shedding or low shedding is with any hair dog... as a lot of it stays in the coat until you brush it out. We humans shed too. I think most "shedding dogs" shed a lot of their coat daily as it is always new fur. But I have to say the boys and I (mostly Jasper) are doing quite a bit of it now as the weather has changed. I wish it was only fur I saw in the streams of light instead of all the dust. What about the furminator combs? I tried it once when Jasper was a puppy-- but then I read here I believe not for use on non shedding breeds...does anyone use one? 

But I was going to post a thread about Havs molting for the winter? Does anyone's furkids coats change seasonally? Cash's looks like he is molting...I see a lot more whooly undercoat and less top coat. I know I have noticed this before with him, but just not sure if it is seasonal. And Jasper (who does not have an undercoat) in winter always shows his coloring more and he sheds more. Anyone else notice seasonal changes?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Sandi,

Check your model of Electrolux -- if it is the battery type. They have had the batteries explode and cause injuries. 

I want a cordless vacuum that does NOT have wheels on the bottom ---all those little wheels do is collect the hair around them, then they won't roll. I am thinking about taking the wheels off, and getting those round, hard furniture protectors and putting them on the bottom. I think that would work, but I would want to get the really, really huge large ones so that my big, 45 lb boy won't try and swallow one if it comes off.

Same problem with the brush -- it just collects so much hair on the brush, but I need it for the area rugs. I have regular vacs that work better about not getting the hair caught in the brush, but I much prefer using the cordless.

As far as using one on a hav, then it *might* work if you used one of those small 4" little rectangular suction accessories -- BUT, I think it should be attatched to a much weaker vacuum, such as a cordless. I think a regular big vacuum would be too much pull on the skin. But, if you found a cordless, or a "stick" type vacuum, where the hose comes aprt to be used in crevice areas, and then found one of those small accessories I was speaking of, then that might work without putting toooo much pull on the hav's skin. I don't know how much they would like the noise and the feel, though. And, I think you should try it on your own skin, and your own hair first to get a feeling of how it feels with the hair being pulled up by the suction. I'm thinking that might not feel so good.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Chasza said:


> Sandi,
> 
> Check your model of Electrolux -- if it is the battery type. They have had the batteries explode and cause injuries.
> 
> My Electrolux is an electric canister type with beater bar for carpets and all the other attachments. Just nothing I can use on the dogs without pulling their hair out. I used the Dyson we gave my mother and for real cleaning will stick with my old tried and true.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have an electrolux canister model. Just put the small round brush on the long hose and open the airway at the top of the hose and vacumn away on the dog--won't hurt the dog or your silk lampshade. Trick is to keep the vac the full extension of the hose away from the dog so the noise doesn't bother him.

But you'll are scaring me. Havs are supposed to shed. I specifically got one because they were long-lived, happy non-shedding little dogs. Now you tell me they are going to SHED. Well I will just have to live with the hair--since I have the vac.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I have an electrolux canister model. Just put the small round brush on the long hose and open the airway at the top of the hose and vacumn away on the dog--won't hurt the dog or your silk lampshade. Trick is to keep the vac the full extension of the hose away from the dog so the noise doesn't bother himBut you'll are scaring me. Havs are supposed to shed. I specifically got one because they were long-lived, happy non-shedding little dogs. Now you tell me they are going to SHED. Well I will just have to live with the hair--since I have the vac.


Blue is mine......I've tried this, what I hope to fine is something like a pinbrush that you can line brush and really get all the loose hair.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

found this on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000C5RK8I...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B000C5RK8I

and this one.

Amazon.com: Bissell 98Q1A ShedAway Handheld Pet-Grooming Vacuum-Cleaner Attachment: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> found this on amazon.


I saw that one too, but the reviews on several sites for it are not good at all.

Thanks for looking. DH brought me in a very small vet vac that came with one of his large ones. I'm trying to figure out a way to put one of my blow dry brushes on the nozzle.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sandi, is it that when you brush her the hair flies everywhere? has she always shed like this or is it seasonal? do you think maybe since she seems to shed more you could use something like the furminator?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Sandi, is it that when you brush her the hair flies everywhere? has she always shed like this or is it seasonal? do you think maybe since she seems to shed more you could use something like the furminator?


Galen has always shed more than Smarty, who does shed. I see the hair in the sunlight when they shake, but I guess mostly when I am blowing them dry, so I know I could help the situation if the vacuum was going when I do the before bath brush out.

Yes it could be somewhat seasonal.


----------

